# The Winner Of The Photographic Competion Is?



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Congratulations to the author of:

The Eleventh Hour, the winner of the G10 watch in the photographic competition.















Now all I have to do is, find out who it is


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Congratulations to the winner, well done that man






























I`m _fairly_ sure I know who it is but won`t say in case I`m wrong






























And thanks to both Roys for the competion


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Congratulations to the winner, well done that manÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Ooops!!_ sorry, I forgot









I`d like to thank everyone that voted for *`Huston`*


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I have won a picture comp. at last









Just a pitty there were only two entrants









So thanks to the two Roys for hosting it









Thanks to those who voted for my pic.









Thanks and hard luck to Mac. for a fair fight it was neck and neck most of the way









On a side note, I hope the poor subsription to this comp. doesn't mean there will not be another







I for one enjoy trying to come up with something though I always enter and never win (untill today) it's still a bit of fun.

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Well I have won a picture comp. at last
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mike, well done









I`ve already got a G10 so I don`t mind too much not winning












































BTW I was wrong about who`d won, I thought it was some geezer from the Fens


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Well I have won a picture comp. at last
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations MIKE on winning the competition and thanks to Mach for entering and being so gracious in defeat.

MIKE if you PM me with your address I will get the watch off to you ASAP.

Thanks to all the forum members who took the time to vote and I do hope this will not be the last competition that will be run on the forum.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

a Competition? sorry didnt hear about it

perhaps it was on while I was away at mid-term

a 'sticky' message on the other forums could have yielded more entrants...

I do hope there'll be another


----------

